# Won't stay logged in



## jazzyfunknastee (Oct 29, 2003)

*Won\'t stay logged in*

Hey Nikos,

You know where you login in there's a checkbox that says "Remember me on each visit"? Well, it doesn't work for me. When I login in I want to be able to just read the threads without having to keep inputting my unsername and password for as long as I keep the cookies. Sometimes it works, but most of the time it doesn't. In fact, I get logged out without even signing off my ISP. What's up with that?


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Won\'t stay logged in*

If you don't use the remember me feature then once you log in and you keep that browser window open (only for Internet Explorer) it will keep you logged in. For Mozilla or Firebird even if you close the window it remembers you.

Now if you use the remember me function a cookie is set in your pc with a limited life. When that lifetime expires then you are automatically logged off irrespective of whether you close your browser or not. We shortened the cookie time to live (TTL) so that members that use public computers will not have their accounts compromised. 

Sorry for this inconvenience but it is for the common good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nikos


----------

